# رجب/ رجب الفرد (diptote)



## dgwp

Given that the word for the Islamic month Rajab has nunation when it stands alone, i.e. "rajabun", can anyone explain to me why it Arabs write "rajabu l-fardu" rather than "rajabuni l-fardu", i.e. why it loses the nunation when the adjective is applied?


----------



## fdb

There is a related (though not identical) question here: ربيع الأول


----------



## Ghabi

dgwp said:


> why it Arabs write "rajabu l-fardu" rather than "rajabuni l-fardu"


Do you have a source for this?


----------



## dgwp

In Haywood & Nahmad's Arabic grammar they introduce the name of the month as رجبٌ and then on the same page mention that it is often known as 
رجبُ الفردُ


----------



## fdb

I think this is one of the many mistakes in Haywood/Nahmad.


----------



## dgwp

The mistake (if that is what it is) is carried over from Thatcher's grammar, on which Haywood/Nahmad is based.


----------



## dgwp

I checked Lane's dictionary, and he gives it as "rajabuni l-fardu".


----------



## Abbe

I think it can be written and pronunced like
رجبُ الفردُ
Where th tanween is like a nun sakin followed by another letter with sukun so the tanwin is omitted. 

and 
رجبٌ الفردُ

pronounced rajabuni l-fardu where you keep the tanween and the kasra is added to avoid the meeting of two sukuns. An example of this is found in surat al-Ikhlas
قل هو الله أحدٌ الله
pronounced Ahaduni llahu


----------



## dgwp

Abbe said:


> I think it can be written and pronunced like
> رجبُ الفردُ
> Where th tanween is like a nun sakin followed by another letter with sukun so the tanwin is omitted.



Do you have a reference for this?


----------



## Abbe

ويجوز أن يكون ( عزير  ) رفع بالابتداء و ( ابن  ) خبره ويحذف التنوين لالتقاء الساكنين

الكتب  - إعراب القرآن للنحاس - شرح إعراب سورة براءة - قوله تعالى وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح- الجزء رقم2


----------



## Qureshpor

I think "rajab" like one or two other Islamic Calendar months* fluctuates between being a triptote and diptote, depending on the source!

This could be an explanation as to why it is written as رجبُ الفردُ and رجبٌ الفردُ.  

* muHarram, Safar, rabii3 and shawwaal


----------



## YOUNUS

[Moderator note: Thread merged with the same one about the same topic. Cherine]

why رَجَبَ is diptote in this sentence.

اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَنَا فِي *رَجَبَ* وَشَعْبَانَ، وَبَلِّغْنَا رَمَضَانَ

why  رَجَبَ has single fatah instead of two kasrah.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Where did you get this from?
And about your question:
Some people say it's dipote but other say it's not.
Your sentence is written with two kasra:
رجبٍ in most sites.


----------



## YOUNUS

It has *رَجَبَ* in following sites
The Dua Of Rasullulah(saw) In The Month Of Rajab And Shaban | POiSON WORLD
Islam the Right Path: Duaa in Rajab and Shaban

And I even read in some books too.


----------



## cherine

Rajab should be a ممنوع من الصرف as it is على وزن فعل like the name قطر.
Check some of the categories for diptotes kindly listed by our colleague Wadi Hanifa here.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Are you sure that they are علي وزن الفعل?
على وزن الفعل means it can be used as a verb or noun.
Here الممنوع من الصرف - Wikiversity
and other sites say that رجب is not dipote.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> like the name قطر.


قطر ممنوعة من الصرف للعلمية والتأنيث
العلمية وحدها لا تمنع من الصرف
رجب تصرف


----------



## Abbe

رجب ممنوع من الصرف بعلتي العلمية والعدل أو بعلتي العلمية والتأنيث باعتبار المدة

هذا أحد القولين في المسألة


----------



## Sun-Shine

لا أدري ، لقد بحثت وسألت وقيل لي أنه يصرف
لأنه علم فقط والعلمية وحدها لا تمنع من الصرف


----------



## Abbe

See here: رجب هل هو مصروف أم ممنوع من الصرف؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

مكتوب يجوز المنع أو الصرف 
و الراجح أنه يصرف


----------



## Abbe

ذكرت فقط أن هناك قولين ورجج كاتب المقال أحدهما حيث قال "والراجح عندي" كما رجح غيره القول الآخر
المسألة مسألة خلافية


----------



## Sun-Shine

.أنت محق


----------

